# Bama public reefs



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

Any one know if the tanks to the SW have been fished out? Looking to take family out of OB Saturday but have no Alabama numbers.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

That stuff is covered in fish. We fished public numbers last Friday on that side and had snapper and bliner limits in 3 hrs. Caught several legal amberjacks in 100’fow that were released also. No where near fished out.


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## Solace (Apr 23, 2009)

Look on OutdoorAlabama for the public numbers


----------

